# Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay?



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

Ive been thinking about having my rabbit exhaust be a straight pipe, and also have the cat removed. my main concern is whether or not this will cause a loss in power? does anyone know? i hear that you lose backpressure. is this ture if i decide to do a straight pipe?? thanks.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i have what you want to do... lol there is NO power loss, but i only have a hi flow cat. there is more power up top. the car also sounds great too


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

from whom can i purchase a high flow cat from? Im also relieved that theres no power loss. since getting the straight pipe done is only gonna cost me 20 bucks.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

I've got a straight pipe from the cat-back. It sounds pretty awesome.
Why do you want to do away with your cats?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_i have what you want to do... lol there is NO power loss, but i only have a hi flow cat. there is more power up top. the car also sounds great too

what cat are you using????


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I got the techtonics high flow 200 cell ceramic on mine and its great


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_I got the techtonics high flow 200 cell ceramic on mine and its great

Did you have any O2 sensor issues? CEL?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Oh also... straight pipe people I'd love to hear some sound/video clips


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

its a custom made high flow cat... lol >>>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3777839
ill try and get some sound clips but i cant promise anything


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_its a custom made high flow cat... lol 

I remember your cat project... your O2 sensors still have their original places so I'm sure it works. My question was more directed at the guy with the Techtonics cat. The only other guy I know of who changed to an aftermarket cat had to custom fab O2 sensor bungs and still had issues with CELs.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

thats what im wonderign as well, cause with the GIAC software, you still need a cat, otherwise i'd run a test pipe


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

Well tomarros the big day. i decided to leave the cat in, and do a straight pipe. no resonator, no middle muffler, no suitcase. ill post a vid. probley how it sounds from behind the car. standing in front of the car, and a couple drive bys. wish me luck.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Geeb)*

Cant wait to hear what this sounds like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (Geeb)*

I say nay because it's going to be way to loud


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

im just wondering cuz im not so expert on exhausts. but wat's the difference between putting on a straight pipe opposed to putting on an exhaust system plus mufflers made from TT or AWE?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

one costs sub 100$ the others are 400+ . straight is louder and has less back pressure. mufflers alter the sound of the engine. i prefer a loud and screaming engine.


----------



## VWJettaMKV (Jun 1, 2008)

doesn't low back pressure effect low end torque? and is there any power gains or power differences compared to exhaust+muffler?


_Modified by VWJettaMKV at 1:27 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

slightly effects low end torque . you would never notice. free flowing is alway better.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

let's hear some clips


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

how is that straight pipe coming along were are the sound clips ill probably get a straight pipe too dont want to pay 600 for exhuast what piping are you using 2.5 or 2.25


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (TXwabbit)*

holy ****ing punctuation


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ive been tossing around the idea of having a proper text pipe made custom by a local shop but havent had the time or $$ for it yet







i dont want to get it welded in just incase i get hassled by cops


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Any update or sound clips?


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

i just built a straight pipe for my rabbit. im working on a video of it now. it was kind of a crash course on learning to weld so it looks sloppy for now but im working on it. i have had straight pipes on other vw's. my mk2 8v wasnt too loud, the mk2 8v side exit was very loud, my mk5 with a straight pipe is really really loud. once the car hits about 3500rpm on full throttle is really sounds sick. i like it, my boss is pissed that i wasted 2 hours working on it after hours in the shop but i learned how to weld a little and my car now sounds awesome!


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Any updates on the video????


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (Geeb)*

A straight pipe is going to sound amazing. I have a straight pipe and its loud as hell! Here is a sound clip of my car.


----------



## NewaveRide (Mar 10, 2007)

a N/A motor relies on back pressure, when you remove the cat you lose power guaranteed


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewaveRide* »_a N/A motor relies on back pressure, when you remove the cat you lose power guaranteed

Its not a guarantee every motor reacts diferantly. An NA motor with a strait pipe can work well as long as you have the right diameter piping.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

if you lose power by removing the cat then you must gain power by adding a cat from what your saying. NO. there is an optimal flow from your exhaust and removing the cat get you closer to that flow with our cars. there is a reason they dont use cats on NA race cars because they only inhibit the flow. 
NO back pressure is a bad thing.


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (NewaveRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewaveRide* »_a N/A motor relies on back pressure, when you remove the cat you lose power guaranteed

I did notice a loss in back pressure, just a bit. Next summer I'm putting a hi-flow cat on


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok what about a straight 2.5 pipe from the stock cat to the tips????


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_Ok what about a straight 2.5 pipe from the stock cat to the tips????

Its true, IMO I dont think you should or need to get rid of the cat unless you are turbo'd. I'm speaking from experience. This car isnt any faster after you remove the cat.
Of course, if you want to get all straight pipe from the cat back, by all means go ahead. But be prepared for what you're going to have to put up with. We all know some compromises must be made in the name of performance and everyone has a different threshold for how much they can put up with. My tolerance is obviously alot higher than most. Be advised the exhaust will drone alot when cruising, the noise is earsplitting during cold start-up high idle, and the car almost makes your ears bleed once you hammer down.
The loudest thing on this car is the EVO header. Our cat has a built-in resonator in case you didnt know so there is nothing to muffle the noise coming out of the header and then theres no resonators or mufflers after that. When I really lay on the gas, jeez how can I describe this to you? The car is....really f*ckin LOUD! lol That sounded sooo intelligent. Personally, I love it. The 2.5 sounds amazing once uncorked. But be reminded, you cant tell it to be quiet and you'll have to live with the sound no matter your mood. I hope you dont have a girlfriend lol


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

^ Your absolutely right!


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

lol nice write up, your right... ok what about stock cat, with first resonator and remove the middle muffler and the big rear suitcase, I have the middle muffler removed and it sounds great, i'm wondering how it will sound and perform with the suit case removed too????


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
Its true, IMO I dont think you should or need to get rid of the cat unless you are turbo'd. I'm speaking from experience. This car isnt any faster after you remove the cat.
Of course, if you want to get all straight pipe from the cat back, by all means go ahead. But be prepared for what you're going to have to put up with. We all know some compromises must be made in the name of performance and everyone has a different threshold for how much they can put up with. My tolerance is obviously alot higher than most. Be advised the exhaust will drone alot when cruising, the noise is earsplitting during cold start-up high idle, and the car almost makes your ears bleed once you hammer down.
The loudest thing on this car is the EVO header. Our cat has a built-in resonator in case you didnt know so there is nothing to muffle the noise coming out of the header and then theres no resonators or mufflers after that. When I really lay on the gas, jeez how can I describe this to you? The car is....really f*ckin LOUD! lol That sounded sooo intelligent. Personally, I love it. The 2.5 sounds amazing once uncorked. But be reminded, you cant tell it to be quiet and you'll have to live with the sound no matter your mood. I hope you dont have a girlfriend lol

Dude, seriously, I HAVE to hear this! Where's the video/ audio clips??


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (empirerider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *empirerider* »_A straight pipe is going to sound amazing. I have a straight pipe and its loud as hell! Here is a sound clip of my car.

I hope your engine was warm before you did that. Pulling that sh*t on a cold block could cause you to spin a bearing. Not to mention the stress it induces. Just being a concerned gearhead.
edit: just in case you don't know wtf I'm talking about... Please look at this. http://www.newcougar.org/forum....html


_Modified by david8814 at 11:32 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (david8814)*


_Quote »_I hope your engine was warm before you did that. Pulling that sh*t on a cold block could cause you to spin a bearing. Not to mention the stress it induces. Just being a concerned gearhead.
edit: just in case you don't know wtf I'm talking about... Please look at this. http://www.newcougar.org/forum....html

True, but isnt that why our engine is programmed to run extra rich at cold start-up to prevent things like that?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_lol nice write up, your right... ok what about stock cat, with first resonator and remove the middle muffler and the big rear suitcase, I have the middle muffler removed and *it sounds great*, i'm wondering how it will sound and perform with the suit case removed too????

I'm sure it does! Well the resonator after the cat and the first/middle muffler next to our fuel tank dont hinder the performance all that much since you'll notice those are 'straight-thru' designs. The gigantic suitcase muffler is NOT. Get rid of that and I guarantee you will lose a ton of backpressure. Make sure you get your ECU retuned before you do this because after I got my original TT single Borla exhaust I actually felt I lost some low end torque.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
True, but isnt that why our engine is programmed to run extra rich at cold start-up to prevent things like that?

Our engine doesn't run rich at cold start, per se; it idles at a higher rpm. And no, tbe few seconds that our motor idle's high for isn't adequate to warm up the block, oil, pistons and all the other components. There's a reason why motorsport events begin with a warm up lap. 
Regardless, my opinion on straight pipes is that they're fine for track use, but on the street I see them as being inconsiderate. If you want to run an exhaust system without a muffler that's fine, as long as you install a resonator. A resonator will cut out drone, and lower your exhaust noise (WITHOUT changing the sound) to a reasonable level. If you don't, you'll be a magnet for every cop in earshot, and run the risk of being charged with unnecessary noise. It's your call, OP, just be aware of what you'd be doing.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (david8814)*

I plan on going straight pipe with a very long aftermarket resonator. It should sound great but at considerate level.


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

cool I understand , but what do you mean by a resonator do you mean a stock cat and a aftermarket resonator


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

a straight pipe is only inconsiderate if you drive around like an ass. if i cant hear my car a mile away at WOT i don't want it. the straight pipe is LOUD when you open it up. ive driven around LAPD without them giving me a second glance. now if i were to open it up ide be pulled over in a second.


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_
I hope your engine was warm before you did that. Pulling that sh*t on a cold block could cause you to spin a bearing. Not to mention the stress it induces. Just being a concerned gearhead.
edit: just in case you don't know wtf I'm talking about... Please look at this. http://www.newcougar.org/forum....html
_Modified by david8814 at 11:32 PM 11-9-2008_

It was a cold start. Never got around to do a drive buy.



_Modified by empirerider at 9:12 AM 11-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (empirerider)*

we just finished testing our bolt-on test-pipe (cat delete) and I'll tell you it made a huge difference. Look for the upcoming release.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we just finished testing our bolt-on test-pipe (cat delete) and I'll tell you it made a huge difference. Look for the upcoming release.

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

any updates on this topic


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we just finished testing our bolt-on test-pipe (cat delete) and I'll tell you it made a huge difference. Look for the upcoming release.

huge difference in what? power? noise? how many hoodrats you could pull?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

all i did was take off my stock exhaust, ordered a 2.25-2.5 transition, a magnaflow 2.5 straight through muffler, and a 45 degree bend, and thats it. the muffler sits where the resonator used to, and it dumps out right behind the drivers seat. its f*king loud, at 2K it makes my armrest vibrate, and at 3K my change jumps around. if you talk when at 3K then you cant hear yourself, you have to yell. after 4K it sounds like an M3. i love it, i just have to make it dump out the side, instead of underneath the car right now. whenever i get a chance, ill get a video up from in the cabin, and outside my car.


_Modified by mk racer at 11:25 AM 12-13-2008_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

the TT 200 cell is great, no CELs for the cat so far and my software doesn't have them disabled


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Straight Pipe? Yay or Nay? (Geeb)*

i went all straight pipe and it sounds good


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Speedster from Bergen County, how exactly did you do that and do you have pictures or a sound clip???


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*

well a buddy of mine owns an exhaust shop and he did it all custom for me and ill go make a sound clip right now for ya


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_Hi Speedster from Bergen County, how exactly did you do that and do you have pictures or a sound clip???

its a really ****ty video from my cell phone but heres a soundclip of my car: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2j0gzlk&s=5

_Modified by speedster5555 at 12:12 PM 12-16-2008_


_Modified by speedster5555 at 12:43 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

what exactly did you do to the exhaust???


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_what exactly did you do to the exhaust???

well we just removed the car the resonator and the muffler and put straight pipes in its place... i also didnt want little pipe just coming out of the back of my exhaust so we welded the stock exhaust tips to the pipe


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (speedster5555)*

Hahaha that is awesome dude! And I gotta give love to Jetta 2.5 tuners. I've got the same setup: cat-less, no res, both mufflers deleted. Hooooooooly sh!t is it loud! I just look for other cars with their windows down just so I can blast them. Haha. Hope to make a short cell phone video whose quality also = crap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

after i had both mufflers deleted with 2.25" pipe this week, the sound is horrible from inside and outside the cabin. to me it sounds like every other 4 cylinder on the road. its raspy under 1200 which is fine but from 1200 to 2000 its just loud. 4000 and up sounds ok. as mentioned before, cold starts are stupid loud.
coming from a cammed 01 vr with tt exhaust, i wouldnt do it again.
if you want loud, this is the way to go.
if you want to sound good, buy an exhaust.
and stock m3s sound like crap.


----------

